# Yozuri Excite-A-Bite



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Has anyone had a chance to try these yet (Yozuri / Excite-A-Bite). I know it's very early in the year and there just coming out. Just hoping someone got an early look or something.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Sorry, no experience with the Excite-A-Bites. But an inshore charter captain from PCB that I spoke to on Saturday at Bass Pro in Destin said for soft artificial baits there is nothing better than Gulp products. He said hands down the best artifical bait on the market. He even said he uses them with success offshore bottom fishing! I'll be testing his theory this spring!


----------

